# voice/vocals/speech hard to hear?



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

I think i have a setting wrong on my surround system AND my bedroom TV. on most programing i have a hard time hearing speech while music is loud. find myself turning the volume up so i can hear what the actors are saying then turning the volume back down before the music and or sound effects blow down my house! any ideas?


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Would need to know more about your surround sound system components.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

you probably have boom n sizzle speakers with notable colorations IE Bose and Cerwin Vega. a graphical EQ can help a bit, a receiver autocalibration EQ IE Audessey can help a bit more, and purchasing good speakers can help much lot more.

Colorations aside, your speakers may just be unable to resolove much midrange detail. a lot of speakers with cheap paper drivers are prone to this. 

As the above poster said, what are your components.


----------



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

it is a mirage omni-theatre w/h denon rec. (not junk) and remember i have the same issue on my bed TV witch is separate...


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

spamreef said:


> it is a mirage omni-theatre w/h denon rec. (not junk) and remember i have the same issue on my bed TV witch is separate...


It could be your center speaker isn't quite up to the task. You could toe in your front right and left speakers and try and overlap the image over the center, if that is what is weak.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It might be that the center channel needs to be turned up a bit. Also, if your receiver has provisions, a center-channel EQ bump in the 2 kHz range might help.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

i have tried to raise my center +2 db over the rest...still the same thing ... speech soft....music and or sound effects loud. i just find it odd that i have a hard time hearing what the actors are saying on both my system and my cheap bedroom tv. however i do find that certain tv shows/dvd's are much worse than others. I dont think i noticed this problem in the past because i used to just turn the volume up,,but now i have a one year old in the house so most of my viewing is at low volume. any tips or tricks? any setting i might have screwed up?:scratch:


----------

